# Put this display together



## cookie (Jul 26, 2011)

Moved some bottles around-the top full shelf has local bottles from Manchester , Dorset, & Middletown Springs. The next shelf features my Lightning jars. Next are assorted medicines..Warner's, Lockport,etc,. The last shelf has assorted 1/2 gallon jars.....


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice display! Love the colors on those lightnings


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks great Cookie. I love the assortment and the colors.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 26, 2011)

What is that light teal looking bottle?  The one on the second shelf next to the Warners.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

Great display Cookie!


----------



## rockbot (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice John.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice color run on those LIGHTNING jars!


----------

